# ρασοφόροι μνηστήρες



## altan (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi to all,
How should I see “ μνηστήρας”? Just as fiancè or a religious suitor.
If it is fiancè, does Kazantzakis accuse them to be hypocritical?


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

This is a reference to Penelope's suitors and how they behaved during the absence of Odysseus.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Hm. My first thought is that in this scene, Kazantzakis makes an alussion to the Odyssey, where Penelope's suitors dined and feasted at the expense of Ulysses, who returned unexpectedly and punished them. But let's wait and hear what others have to say :)

Edit: he, he, he.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει και το αμέσως επόμενο, που δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν το καταλαβαίνω: «...και πώς θα χελιδόνιζε το δοξάρι του Κυρίου!».

Δηλαδή, το καταλαβαίνω σαν να λέει «... και πώς θα επέστρεφε (=χελιδόνιζε) η ρομφαία (= το δοξάρι) του Κυρίου», αλλά είναι σωστό;


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2016)

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω έτσι.
Χελιδονίζω πρέπει να σημαίνει κελαηδάω όπως το χελιδόνι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

sarant said:


> Χελιδονίζω πρέπει να σημαίνει κελαηδάω όπως το χελιδόνι.



χελιδονίζω
1. τερετίζω σαν χελιδόνι, φλυαρώ ακατάπαυστα
2. τραγουδώ το τραγούδι τού χελιδονισμού από πόρτα σε πόρτα («εἶδος δὲ τι τοῡ ἀγείρειν χελιδονίζειν οἱ Ῥόδιοι καλοῡσιν», Αθήν.).


χελιδόνισμα 
το, Ν [χελιδονίζω]
παλαιότατο χαρακτηριστικό έθιμο τής 1ης Μαρτίου, κατά το οποίο το πρωί τής ημέρας αυτής παιδιά επισκέπτονται τα σπίτια κατά ομάδες κρατώντας ένα ξύλινο ομοίωμα χελιδονιού, στολισμένο με άνθη και χλωρά κλαδιά, και τραγουδούν τον ερχομό τής άνοιξης και την επιστροφή τών χελιδονιών, έθιμο που είναι συνέχεια τού γνωστού με την ονομασία χελιδονισμός* αρχαίου εθίμου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Και πώς συνδέεται το χαρούμενο χελιδόνισμα με το αναποδογύρισμα των τραπεζιών και τους ρασοφόρους μνηστήρες;

Μήπως τα ψάχνω υπερβολικά;


----------



## altan (Mar 7, 2016)

Another "χελιδόνιζε"


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2016)

Χμμ... Τώρα που βλέπω και το δεύτερο απόσπασμα μου φαίνεται πως ο Καζ. είχε δώσει άλλη σημασία στη λέξη.

Τολμώ να σκεφτώ ότι εννοεί το "χελιδονίζω" με τη σημασία "διαγράφω γοργά μια τροχιά ζιγκ·ζαγκ στον αέρα, όπως το χελιδόνι"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Στο ένα απόσπασμα έχουμε «χελιδόνισμα του δοξαριού» και στο άλλο «χελιδόνισμα του φραγγέλιου». Μήπως αφορά κάποια ηχομίμηση;


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο ένα απόσπασμα έχουμε «χελιδόνισμα του δοξαριού» και στο άλλο «χελιδόνισμα του φραγγέλιου». Μήπως αφορά κάποια ηχομίμηση;



Έτσι νομίζω. Το σφύριγμα. Όπως σφυρίζει το δοξάρι, και συγκεκριμένα η χορδή του τόξου (και του Οδυσσέα που με σαϊτέματα ξεπάστρεψε τους μνηστήρες, εκτός από του Κυρίου) και η σαΐτα —και το φραγγέλιο πάνω από τα κεφάλια. Που ηχητικά δεν απέχει και πολύ από το τιτίβισμα του χελιδονιού και την αρχική σημασία του _χελιδονίζω_.

Αυτό το δοξάρι δεν κάνει ζιγκ-ζαγκ, τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο γοργό· των εγχόρδων τα δοξάρια κάνουν.

«... είδες τους καλόγερους; Όλοι καλοθρεμμένοι· αν κατέβαινε πάλι ο Χριστός στη γης *και τύχαινε να περάσει από το Βατοπέδι, πώς θα χελιδόνιζε το φραγγέλιο απάνω από τις κεφαλές τους*! Πάμε να φύγουμε.»

Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν. Γιατί ηθικό και νόμιμο, στην πράξη, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση.


----------

